# Would you feed this?



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Just saw this in out grocery store; a frozen skinned lamb's head: everything in and on it, teeth and all, for $10.00 each. Would you feed this to an adult GSD? Is that bone not too tough and risking breaking teeth? It's pushing my boundaries for scavenging.
I know for sure that it's not meant for pet food so what is it for?


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Sure. No problem. It might be a multi meal thing. They especially love the brain. (Great source of Omega 3s!!!)






As for what it is for... It's for eating silly.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, cooking it with the eyeball and the teeth/tongue still in there, nope, not for me. I can see making soup out of it, but I probably wouldn't leave the tongue, teeth or eyeball. Or the brains. Not into eating brains. That's just me, though, meat is meat, and if someone else likes them...


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sheep,lamb,or goat's heads are used to make an Italian dish called capozelle.Yum.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

That picture...... My only concern is if this is too much risk for cracking teeth, I mean my dog's teeth!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

dogma13 said:


> Sheep,lamb,or goat's heads are used to make an Italian dish called capozelle.Yum.


Yeah, and pigs' heads are used to make head cheese, I think. Which is some kind of gelatin like meat substance. I don't know, but I read the little house books, and ew, just ew. 

Steak and Kidney pie doesn't sound like anything I want either. Steak's ok. It's the kidney I abject to. And that lamb's head on the plate. Yuck!!! In A Christmas Story, Ralphy's family had to go out to eat because the Bumpess's dogs came in and got their turkey. So they went to the only place open, a Chinese restaurant, and got the closes thing to Turkey, duck. And the man came with the duck, and the head is on, and the wife is losing it, and the man says, "it's looking at me." So the server whips out a cleaver and hacks the head off neatly -- that lamb on the plate, it has a muzzle! I don't want to discern the muzzle when I am trying to eat something. And I'll try not to think about the eyeball when I am going to sleep tonight.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

One of my most traumatizing memories as a child was lifting a pot lid and finding a hog staring at me. Thanks Mom. I'm sure the head cheese was good. 

So....NO! I would not feed it!


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

If you really want to freak out the neighbors then yes, put your dog out in the yard with it I guarantee no one ever comes by again lol :rofl:


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

There are a lot of nationalities where pigs heads and sheep heads are a delicacy... not for me tho - YUK
Although I do like kidneys and liver and heart


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

mine get sheep and goat heads all the time -- complete and RAW

I am able to buy lamb's heads for $1.00 

went to an abattoir last week and brought home a sucking pig head for each dog 
ears , snout , the whole thing.

what are they for in a human grocery ? 

they are delicacies ----


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> One of my most traumatizing memories as a child was lifting a pot lid and finding a hog staring at me. Thanks Mom. I'm sure the head cheese was good.
> 
> So....NO! I would not feed it!


My mom did something similar whr I was little. They had bought a half cow and they had a huge freezer.shd told me to go get something out of the white box in the freezer. When I opened it, it was a pigs head.i will never forget that. I'm not even sure why they had it. I don't remember them ever using it other thrn scaring the heck out of me...


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

llombardo said:


> My mom did something similar whr I was little. They had bought a half cow and they had a huge freezer.shd told me to go get something out of the white box in the freezer. When I opened it, it was a pigs head.i will never forget that. I'm not even sure why they had it. I don't remember them ever using it other thrn scaring the heck out of me...


Well,at least it wasn't in your bed a la Godfather:rofl:


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

dogma13 said:


> Well,at least it wasn't in your bed a la Godfather:rofl:


Best post I've read in months. ?

I would feed whole goat/sheep/calf heads frequently, if my neighbors didn't have a pile of kids under the age of 8. I generally do my own thing.... but I respect them enough that I don't want them to come across my dogs chomping up brains and eyeballs when they skip home from the school bus stop. Alas.... neighbors.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> One of my most traumatizing memories as a child was lifting a pot lid and finding a hog staring at me. Thanks Mom. I'm sure the head cheese was good.
> 
> So....NO! I would not feed it!


That head cheese, my mom made it and made us eat it too. I almost puked eating it. It is slippery and sour and gelatin- like Ugh!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

carmspack said:


> what are they for in a human grocery ?
> 
> they are delicacies ----


$10 each! I don't think I can do it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

WIBackpacker said:


> Best post I've read in months. ?
> 
> I would feed whole goat/sheep/calf heads frequently, if my neighbors didn't have a pile of kids under the age of 8. I generally do my own thing.... but I respect them enough that I don't want them to come across my dogs chomping up brains and eyeballs when they skip home from the school bus stop. Alas.... neighbors.


As a kid, I often babysat other people's kids to make money. The Newman kids were about 5, 7 and 8 once when I was over there, and the oldest boy came running in, saying the neighbor boy, Donnie Martin, was going to butcher some rabbits, could they watch. He said that his parents let them. The kids had 4H rabbits, so I figured they knew better than I did. We trooped over. 

The Martins did not raise rabbits for 4H. They raised rabbits for meat for the table. He whacked them on the back of the head to kill them, and then gutted them into a pail, and the guts were jumping around and it was really gross. It ran across my mind that maybe this wasn't a good field trip. But I watched the kids who were giving no symptoms that they hadn't watched this in the past. I figured the best bet was to not act like anything was wrong, which really was true. There was nothing wrong with raising rabbits for meat, or killing them quickly and cleaning them. I don't know about the kids, but I remember that afternoon. I was about 13.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Funny, I guess it's all about where you were raised. We used to butcher cows and pigs and chickens and turkeys and goats and sheep every year. And this good friend liked to dissect the entrails and other various parts as he launched into an anatomy lesson! Another old family friend, an old Swiss gentleman, used to come and collect the pig's blood for his blood sausage, which tasted fantastic if you could get by the thought. I remember sitting in a restaurant just outside the west gate of Yellowstone, and the menu featured fresh trout, which I and a lady at an adjacent table ordered. She made a huge scene when it arrived though, because they cooked it with the head on. Had them take it back and remove it...and I couldn't believe it! We used to catch and smoke smelt every year whole, and eat em bones, head and all - YUM!

But yes, the heads of our sheep and goats and usually went to the dogs. Surprisingly, I'm not big on eating brains myself...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My dad was a hunter and a fisher. He would bring his catches home and clean them and cook them -- Mom did not clean fish or cook wild game. He would take us fishing and hunting too. One year I caught a very large small mouth bass, and my brother, sister, and I dissected it. It was gross and cool at the same time. 

I used to watch as dad cleaned rabbits, grouse, and pheasant, and I ate them all. But I didn't like the gaminess of the deer. So I would marinate the meat in salt and onion water, and then cut it up and stew it. Rabbit or Deer is good stweed with onions, celery, potatoes, carrots, and turnips.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I eat with my eyes and brain so all the stuff you guys are talking about is making me want to barf breakfast.

True confessions: I don't eat eggs because it is a chicken that didn't have a chance.
Yeah, I know. That's sick.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

llombardo said:


> My mom did something similar whr I was little. They had bought a half cow and they had a huge freezer.shd told me to go get something out of the white box in the freezer. When I opened it, it was a pigs head.i will never forget that. I'm not even sure why they had it. I don't remember them ever using it other thrn scaring the heck out of me...


That is a very funny post to read before the morning coffee; they butchered a cow and when you opened the freezer you saw it had a pig's head; must have been a hybrid :crazy:

I wish I would have been raised with the skill of raising and butchering my own meat. Instead, I would train a calf and turn it into a pet and it probably would live inside once housebroken...


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I wish I were more intrepid.I'm sure I'm missing out on many delicious,nutritious foods.I had snails once,cleverly hidden in a casserole.Wonderful flavor!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Traveling is what really shoved me outside of my comfort zone..... to avoid offending generous people, I've eaten all kinds of weird stuff. Some of the highlights include termites (surprisingly sweet, almost sugary), unidentifiable fermented black soup, lots of raw things, and sea urchin - by far the worst thing ever. Salty, grainy, the approximate texture of snot.

There's a farm animal rescue near me that scrambles and cooks the eggs from their flock and feeds them back to the hens, because they don't think eggs should be eaten by humans (or dogs or cats). When there's a surplus, the eggs go onto the compost heap. 

The interesting thing, is that that those hens will march right back out there and lay another egg the following day. With or without the presence of a rooster, fertile or infertile, whether yesterday's egg was eaten by a human or thrown in the trash, another one is gonna come out. Use it or lose it.

At a volunteer work day, I asked if they'd ever considered feeding the eggs to their dogs and cats (they have several), in order to reduce the calories of commercial dog/cat food that they need to purchase, and be a little bit more self-sustaining. People were (politely but firmly) appalled. I can't quite understand their logic, but I gotta give 'em credit for their resolve.

I'm pretty fascinated by people's different attitudes toward food. Very interesting.


----------



## Perun (Feb 3, 2017)

Lamb's heads are a delicacy in many countries. In Central Asia, for example, a roasted lamb's head is served to the guest of honor. All parts of it are edible by humans and they are definitely the greatest treat for dogs. I would not feed my dog raw meat, though...You can boil it and give it to the dog whole or in pieces. The bones are safe for dogs, they do not splinter.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

dogma13 said:


> I wish I were more intrepid.I'm sure I'm missing out on many delicious,nutritious foods.I had snails once,cleverly hidden in a casserole.Wonderful flavor!


You could put me on the jury on that one. That there is grounds for justifiable homicide. 

My grandmother swore up and down that she once fried up a gaines burger and fed it either to my father (her son in law) or her husband. Either way, that's pretty bad. 

WIBackpacker, my friend was in the Peace Core probably 60 or 70 years ago, when it first started. And she tried termites -- she fried them, but she said her students would just suck them out of the mound raw. No. Chicken, cow, pig, and possibly lamb -- had a little lamb curry at the Indian restaurant the other day, but it was way too hot, and I gave it back to the Indian I was with. Second tier of meat I am willing to eat or try would be grouse, pheasant, duck (tried that but it wasn't the best), rabbit, deer, bison and maybe ostrich. Reptiles and Snakes, and Insects of any kind are in my opinion not edible materials. And fish are funny. I will eat Orange Roughy, Walleye, Tuna, scrod and shrimp, everything else including eggs, I don't touch.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

selzer said:


> WIBackpacker, my friend was in the Peace Core probably 60 or 70 years ago, when it first started. And she tried termites -- she fried them, but* she said her students would just suck them out of the mound raw. * No. Chicken, cow, pig, and possibly lamb -- had a little lamb curry at the Indian restaurant the other day, but it was way too hot, and I gave it back to the Indian I was with. Second tier of meat I am willing to eat or try would be grouse, pheasant, duck (tried that but it wasn't the best), rabbit, deer, bison and maybe ostrich. Reptiles and Snakes, and Insects of any kind are in my opinion not edible materials. And fish are funny. I will eat Orange Roughy, Walleye, Tuna, scrod and shrimp, everything else including eggs, I don't touch.


Ha! Yeah, pretty much.... there was a huge termite mound on the ground, waist-high, and the people we were with held their index finger up against it until it was covered in tiny termites. Then the finger was licked clean. Repeat.

It's a great big world...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2017)

selzer said:


> Yeah, and pigs' heads are used to make head cheese, I think. Which is some kind of gelatin like meat substance. I don't know, but I read the little house books, and ew, just ew.
> 
> Steak and Kidney pie doesn't sound like anything I want either. Steak's ok. It's the kidney I abject to. And that lamb's head on the plate. Yuck!!! In A Christmas Story, Ralphy's family had to go out to eat because the Bumpess's dogs came in and got their turkey. So they went to the only place open, a Chinese restaurant, and got the closes thing to Turkey, duck. And the man came with the duck, and the head is on, and the wife is losing it, and the man says, "it's looking at me." So the server whips out a cleaver and hacks the head off neatly -- that lamb on the plate, it has a muzzle! I don't want to discern the muzzle when I am trying to eat something. And I'll try not to think about the eyeball when I am going to sleep tonight.



Haha! Cute post!


----------

